# where to get a 1981 200sx radiator...??



## violentrobot (Jun 14, 2006)

hi. i have a 1981 200sx and i need a radiator for it. anyone know where i can get one? or what other cars used one that will fit? it seems impossible to even find a NEW one, and a used one seems even ''more impossible'' to find, around here anyway..help me get a radiator, please...


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

presumably you're in the US or canada, have you tried the nissan dealership ( i wouldn't but they might have one ) I'd look at www.partsamerica.com. 

ALSO!!!
any radiator shop worth calling itself a radiator shop should be able to either recore and repair yours OR build a new one from scratch for way less than what nissan would want/ a new hand made one will cost more than recoreing the current one, but there are many options.


----------

